# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle > سوال: اموزش اوراکل

## antisocial

با سلام.
میخواستم ببینم کسی ای بوک یا منبع نوشتاری برای آموزش اوراکل سراغ نداره؟
ما بخواهیم اوراکلو کاملا به صورت حرفه ای یاد بگیریم باید چکار کنیم؟
پیش زمینه هم اس کیو ال رو  بلدم

----------


## amir1982

در زمینه اوراکل باید تصمیم بگیری که در چه فیلدی میخوای فعالیت کنی، برنامه نویس یا همون Developer باشی یا اینکه مدیر پایگاه یا DBA. اینا زمین تا زیرزمین با هم تفاوت میکنه. در مورد DBA‌باید اول معماری اوراکل رو به خوبی بشناسی و بعد با مفاهیم مدیریت آشنا بشی و بعدشم یه سرور بدبخت فلک‌زده، ترجیحاً تست سرور، پیدا کنی و همه چیز رو عملی تجربه کنی. این فیلد سخته اما خیلی با ارزشه، من الان تو سایپا هستم و ما حدود 40 تا برنامه نویس داریم و یکنفر DBA. در مورد برنامه نویسی هم که خوشبختانه ابزارهای اوراکل خیلی ابزار خوبی هستند. باید اول PL/SQL رو یاد بگیری،‌بعد بهتره بری سراغ Report Builder و بعدش هم Form Builder در مورد این دوتا بهترین ورژن 6i هستش که قدیمیه اما همه جا داره کار میشه چون کاملاً Stable هستش. مرحله بعد از اینها باید بری سراغ Oracle Designer که تقریباً ابزار CASE به حساب میاد و همه چیز رو از قدم اول تا تهیه فرم خروجی برنامه‌ات انجام میده. یک بحث جدید هم که 4 سالی میشه که متولد شده ابزار جدید اوراکل برای وب هست که مطرح ترینش JDeveloper هست که بر اساس جاوا هست اما یک دنیای بزرگیه چون کاملاً در مباحث DBA هم مسائل جداگانه‌ای رو داره. اما تا قبل از 2 سال کار حرفه‌ای تو محیط ویندوز اوراکل و تسلط کامل به جاوا دنبال بحث وب نباش.
اگر اطلاعات بیشتر یا کتابهای مرتبط رو خواستی اطلاع بده

----------


## antisocial

متاسفانه مثل اینکه به غیر از رفتن به ایزایران و ارائه 700000 تومان به اونجا راه دیگه ای برای یادگیری اوراکل نیست.حتی یک Ebook ............
باتشکر از دوستان
 :قهقهه:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
اینجا رو ببین
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=68920

----------


## Abbas V

سلام
این یک سری فایل آموزش اوراکل

----------


## antisocial

> سلام
> این یک سری فایل آموزش اوراکل


ببخشید اما منظورتون چیه......؟ :متفکر:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Abbas V

> ببخشید اما منظورتون چیه......؟


 شرمنده دفعه ی پیش موفق نشدم فایل ها رو بفرستم  :خجالت:

----------


## Alexander_ultra

سلام من یک پروجه دارم که در localhsot خودم اجراش میکنم این پروجه PHP
هساش در حال حاضر PHP و Apache نمیتنه به اوراکل ارطبات برقرار کنه من با برنامه نویسم تماس گرفتم بهم اینو گفتش:


: Your php version does not support oracle functions.
You should get version with oracle functions. It can be any version, but oracle functions should exists.

من یک خورده مقاله اینجا خوندم که چیزی حالیم نشودش 
http://www.oracle.com/technology/pub...p_instant.html
اگر کسی سر در اورد برای منم توضیح بده به خدا سواب دارها دستون در نکنه :گریه:

----------


## pro_mvb

سلام دوستان.
من مدتی است که java2oracle کار میکنم.تحت IDE:JDEVELOPER
در مورد اوون آقایی که میخواست بره ایز ایران من پیشنهاد میکنم شما نری بهتره!
ببینید اگه میخواهید برنامه نویسی کنید و یک بانک قوی داشته باشید 9i رو پیشنهاد میکنم.کار با خود اوراکل تا این حد زیاد سخت نیست.اگه بخواهین با جاوا بهش وصل بشین در این حد بگم که یکم هم sql بلد باشی کافیه دیگه plsql هم نیمخواد.(با hibernate هم چیز حله)اما اگه میخواین DBA بشین یک سری دوره هست که اطلاعات زیادی دربارش ندارم(الان یادم رفته)ولی ااونجا برین یه چیز هایی بهتون میگن(اگه در ااون دوره موفق بیشن)که جاش نیست اینجا بگم.(در ضمن اگه خیلی میلی اطلاعات ریز بدونید با شماره 09354982408 تماس بگیرید)

----------


## arashmidos2020

ممنون از راهنمایی هایی که همه شما می کنید..

----------


## Payandeh

يه سري به سايت زير بزن تو قسمت database كتاب فراواني هست البته اگر سايتش تغيير نكنه تا شما بيايي اين پست را ببيني

----------


## ali-akbar

سلام 
کسی هست بتونه پسورد اوراکل را برداره

----------


## mosavinasab

یک سری به این سایت بزن
http://www.ordba.net

----------


## arman_Nasrollahi

با سلام 
من یک مثال از Procedur ای میخوام که بتونه یک dataTable برگردونه مثل چیزی که توی sqlServer داشتیم!؟؟
با تشکر

----------


## shocraneh

> در زمینه اوراکل باید تصمیم بگیری که در چه فیلدی میخوای فعالیت کنی، برنامه نویس یا همون Developer باشی یا اینکه مدیر پایگاه یا DBA. اینا زمین تا زیرزمین با هم تفاوت میکنه. در مورد DBA‌باید اول معماری اوراکل رو به خوبی بشناسی و بعد با مفاهیم مدیریت آشنا بشی و بعدشم یه سرور بدبخت فلک‌زده، ترجیحاً تست سرور، پیدا کنی و همه چیز رو عملی تجربه کنی. این فیلد سخته اما خیلی با ارزشه، من الان تو سایپا هستم و ما حدود 40 تا برنامه نویس داریم و یکنفر DBA. در مورد برنامه نویسی هم که خوشبختانه ابزارهای اوراکل خیلی ابزار خوبی هستند. باید اول PL/SQL رو یاد بگیری،‌بعد بهتره بری سراغ Report Builder و بعدش هم Form Builder در مورد این دوتا بهترین ورژن 6i هستش که قدیمیه اما همه جا داره کار میشه چون کاملاً Stable هستش. مرحله بعد از اینها باید بری سراغ Oracle Designer که تقریباً ابزار CASE به حساب میاد و همه چیز رو از قدم اول تا تهیه فرم خروجی برنامه‌ات انجام میده. یک بحث جدید هم که 4 سالی میشه که متولد شده ابزار جدید اوراکل برای وب هست که مطرح ترینش JDeveloper هست که بر اساس جاوا هست اما یک دنیای بزرگیه چون کاملاً در مباحث DBA هم مسائل جداگانه‌ای رو داره. اما تا قبل از 2 سال کار حرفه‌ای تو محیط ویندوز اوراکل و تسلط کامل به جاوا دنبال بحث وب نباش.
> اگر اطلاعات بیشتر یا کتابهای مرتبط رو خواستی اطلاع بده


 من می خام حرفه ای شم و در حد برنامه نویسی می خام . لطف کن لینک نرم افزار و آموزش اینایی که گفتی رو بزار . ممنون

----------


## shocraneh

> سلام
> این یک سری فایل آموزش اوراکل


لطفا بررسی کنید zip  ها تو باز شدن error  می ده

----------


## ta_ha230

error  نمیده

----------


## babila

> سلام 
> کسی هست بتونه پسورد اوراکل را برداره


اگه به این راحتی ها بود که اوراکل نبود.
ولی دو تا کارشناس تو انگلیس یه مقاله داده بودند که میشه این کارو انجام داد. آدرس مقاله رو الان ندارم اگه گیر آوردم می زارم.

----------


## ahmad_moin

سلام‍, اينم آدرس اون مقاله. بخونش بد نيست. ولي كار ساده اي نيست هر چند كه به نظر من دليلشون منطقي بوده و منم مشتاقانه منتظر جواب مديران اواكل هستم كه تا الان ساكت بودن!
http://www.shabakeh-mag.com/articles...aspx?n=1001559

----------


## ahmad_moin

> سلام من یک پروجه دارم که در localhsot خودم اجراش میکنم این پروجه PHP
> هساش در حال حاضر PHP و Apache نمیتنه به اوراکل ارطبات برقرار کنه من با برنامه نویسم تماس گرفتم بهم اینو گفتش:
> 
> 
> : Your php version does not support oracle functions.
> You should get version with oracle functions. It can be any version, but oracle functions should exists.
> 
> من یک خورده مقاله اینجا خوندم که چیزی حالیم نشودش 
> http://www.oracle.com/technology/pub...p_instant.html
> اگر کسی سر در اورد برای منم توضیح بده به خدا سواب دارها دستون در نکنه


سلام, ميخواي PHP رو كانكت كني به اواكل!؟ تا چه حد با اوراكل آشنايي؟ چقدر PHP رو ميشناسي؟

----------


## mmb462

با سلام
كتاب پايه شركت اوركل - قسمت اول

----------


## behzad95

من اول خدا رو دارم بعد شما رو
یکم جو منو گرفت

----------


## mamalimilan

به نظر من هیچی بهتر از pdf هایی که خود شرکت همراه نرم افزارش میده نمیتونه کمکتون کنه. از سایت خود شرکتم می تونی بگیری.

----------


## shadow666

البته اگه یه نفر که کار کرده باشه کمک کنه خیلی خیلی بیشتر به درد میخوره. مثلا اگه الان
یکی بیاد بهم بگه چه جور sql و asp یاد بگیرم مسلما خیلی بهتر میتونم راهنماییش کنم.

----------

